# Toronto police ramp up patrols near CN Tower over 'potential risk'



## WEng87 (12 Jul 2018)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/police-up-patrols-near-cn-tower-1.4743828



> York Regional Police step up security near Canada's Wonderland, advise public to remain vigilant
> 
> Toronto police are sending more officers to patrol the CN Tower and surrounding downtown area Thursday after receiving unconfirmed information that there's a "potential risk to public safety."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2018)

E-Brihard keeping me honest


----------



## mariomike (12 Jul 2018)

CTV
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/toronto-police-increase-presence-over-potential-risk-to-public-safety-1.4010405


----------



## brihard (12 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Guy's captured. Suspected of planning on setting off an IED in a populated area [have since heard it may also have been a vehicle ramming attack].
> Video from CTV alleges there's a connection to ISIS.
> 
> Bit auspicious timing, being so close to the PM's announcement that Canada is taking over the training role in Iraq.



Auspicious indeed given that this happened two years ago. What you’re looking at is probably the video of Mercedes Stephenson (who no longer works for CTV) reporting on the Aaron Driver file in Toronto a couple summers ago- you’ll note the summer Olympics standings at the top of the screen. Driver’s the dude who did a garbage job of BIPping himself in a taxi and then got shot dead by RCMP ERT.

So far as I can find, no report of today’s events being IED involved, nor anyone in custody.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2018)

Good catch! I'll edit ty


----------

